# Game developers?



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

I wasn't sure which forum would have been appropriate to post this, so I would stick to this.
Are there any indie game developers in PerC? I mean not free games that you make in your free time but professional indie games which have been developed and published commercially? 

If yes, what is your personality type? Just curious to see what personality is usually interested in indie game development. Also please post your website and game url.

btw here's my first game and website (released about one year back) - Over Cloud 9

and I am currently developing another 3D game in collaboration of another developer. I would love to network and connect with other professional developers.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am typical kid with dreams - have ideas (original, duh!), but can't make anything.

You know, designing games is good for something...
First, I wanted to make some game, that would entertain people enough.
Then, I have found out, that even if I would be able to get somebody to do it (I am still not able), I wouldn't have anything from story side.
So I started to be interested in story writing. Yeah, first we need to make story. That is still not finished.
Why? Because I have no characters. So I started to look on internets for something, that would realisticaly show simple characters.
AND THAT'S how I found out about MBTI!  Cool, huh?
Well, my game is now only in design of systems. I have created it, I was satisfied with how it works, but then I said one day, that I don't like it. It is not simply my style. I have designed something with great system of martial arts, and was able to describe it in great details.

Now I am interested more into "one more mechanism" games/stories/everything-that-is-connected-to-these, which means, that it is regular world, BUT it has got something more (see Death Note, Code Geass, IDK now what else, but really not like Naruto or Bleach). I don't like the worlds, where there are unecessarily lots of systems. I do like those, where is only one system.

So, from my original designes, I haven't found out about anything good. I'd take only one martial art and give it to you, hoping, that you will use it with wisdom. 
It is designed on fact, that there would be different symbols (let's call them for simplicity Runes), which would combine. I hate those times, when you play e. g. WoW and know EXACTLY what is other person casting. It would be really nice, if you would be able to combine different runes to make new spells.

Let's say for example, that at level 1 you would be able to combine 1 rune and have 3 runes (one of them characteristic to your race, one for class, and one for all). You would have 3 spells, wow!
Level 2 would be actually able to combine some. That would make 6 spells (3 single runes, 3 pairs of them).
Etc., I will describe this system tommorow, I am tired (GMT +1). Good night!


----------

